# Beowulf, the game!



## WriterDoug (Aug 26, 2007)

I apologize if there is a thread on this, but since some new information has been released on the game (dating back to only august 23rd of this year,) I thought it might be news to some of you.  

IGN: Beowulf Preview

So what are your thoughts on this?  Ridiculous?  Neat-o?  Do you kind of think to yourself _What the hell?_ while reading this?

I know english teachers world-wide will fall over and die when this title releases.

Videogaming has gotten pretty depressing when we have to start dragging epic poems into the mix, and then spicing them up becuase they just are not videogame material in the first place!

And of course, this is my post here in this section.



Cheers,
WD


----------



## Sparks the Knave (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm actually looking forward to it, just hoping it turns out to be a good game


----------



## Overread (Sep 7, 2007)

An american film based on a old english poem - many plot errors and changes will be present

A game based on a film - chance are it will either follow the film scene for scene (and be boring) or it will try and break away using the film as a basis for set design and character design. 

Generally though games made off films are made to catch fans of the film and are often rushed to meet the release date of the film - unless its shrek then the game came out (UK) before the film!


----------



## McMurphy (Sep 7, 2007)

Overread said:


> An american film based on a old english poem - many plot errors and changes will be present
> 
> A game based on a film - chance are it will either follow the film scene for scene (and be boring) or it will try and break away using the film as a basis for set design and character design.
> 
> Generally though games made off films are made to catch fans of the film and are often rushed to meet the release date of the film - unless its shrek then the game came out (UK) before the film!



I am not a huge fan of games based on films either.  I am trying to think of a game of that sub-genre that I actually enjoyed, and a blank is all I am getting.  I, however, am holding onto a bit of hope that Beowulf the game (and movie) will be better than the normal lot since Neil Gaiman, one of my favorite _British_ authors, co-authored the screenplay.

As far as film franchise games go, such as Shrek, it is not uncommon to have the game version done before the film has even gone through final editing.  Animators, for instance, are expected to sign contracts that forbid them from discussing the plot points reflected in the game.

Now, if the game is going to look more into the text rather the film, I am all for it.  I would love to see more games not only strengthen their storytelling quality and/or make unique contributes to literary sources.  Personally, I am not too worried about the game getting the fable completely right since I doubt the makers are attempting to make a direct adaption, which, in my proverbial book, would be rather dull.  Besides, the syntax itself of Beowulf, originally written in Old English, is variant depending of generation and who has done a copy's translation.  That is not to say that I believe the copies have varoius plot point changes, but I do think it opens the door for the work to be approached in a more fluid manner when reflecting the text in an adaption.

It also doesn't bother me too much if the game "spices up" the text, although I really don't see why they would need to.  I am quite sure that the film adaption will enhance moments to convey the strengths of a primarily visional experience, just like the far majority of classic film adaptions have done throughout the years.  I would only surmise that the game should make sure the adaption focuses on a player's ability to interact with the story.


----------

